# Workshop flooring



## Jameshow (31 Dec 2022)

Show us your workshop flooring the good, the bad the ugly! 

Just put £25 of Halfords tiles down 8x6' - comfy and insulating. 
Power tools are at the edge of the garage.


----------



## Inspector (31 Dec 2022)

1" thick OSB, unfinished, 2x10 joists on 1' centres. The shop is above the garage and has a couple inches of spray foam under the floor, not for heat but to seal out car exhaust. The place was built in 2016 and someday I would like to lay a hardwood floor or apply an epoxy finish. No hurry though as the bare OSB has lots of traction. 

Pete

Oops, forgot the picture.


----------



## Bingy man (31 Dec 2022)

My floor still has the 8mm laminate flooring as it used to be a 2 nd bedroom. Underneath that is the original floor from the 60,s -approximately 1 inch of asphalt laid over a concrete slab. In the hot weather the asphalt would warm up and anything heavy would leave indents -hence the laminate flooring.


----------



## clogs (1 Jan 2023)

Bad and ugly.....
still no floor but soon.......lol......
ordering steel now for the new shop.....


----------



## Molynoox (1 Jan 2023)

-4x2 base with 100mm PIR
-Wickes laminate on top of foam underlay
-a sprinkling of shavings

Martin


----------



## Fitzroy (1 Jan 2023)

Flooring samples from a closing down flooring store. Total pain in the butt, all different thicknesses and T&G dimensions, had to re-do about half the T&G. Cheap to buy, expensive in hours to fit.


----------



## robgul (1 Jan 2023)

Hard plastic material with a checkerplate finish - the tiles are about 500mm square and interlock, with tapered edges to avoid tripping. At the moment I don't have enough for the whole floor - I got them when the bike shop I managed closed, they were just in the workshop area. When I get round to it I'll get some more and finish the workshop. Surface is pretty much non-slip and seems to cope with spillages etc.

Workshop is part woodwork and part for my bicycle repair/servicing business which tends to have degreasers and oil dripping onto the floor (I have a large, disposable, sheet of corrugated cardboard under the bike workstand)


----------



## wurglesnash357 (1 Jan 2023)

Mine has cheap laminate from B&Q. Looks lovely but the surface is very brittle and everything I drop leaves painful memories...

Les


----------



## John Brown (1 Jan 2023)

Bare 18mm OSB3.


----------

